# Chicago, IL - Sheba - Very Special BGSD



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

February 15, 2010

Dear Friends of Petraits,

I spent my Valentine’s Day with Sheba (Petraits attached) a very gorgeous, loyal, sweet, snugly, and affectionate, six-year-old, 52-pound, black Shepherd-mix.

Sheba gave me all the sweet Valentine’s Day kisses I needed. She knows sit, and gives paw … takes treats gently, and will be a joy to continue her training because she is so very food-motivated. She is great on leash, good in the car, crate-trained, and housebroken. Sheba is full of tail wags and joy; she loves toys, snuggling on the couch, and sitting in your lap.

Sheba gets along just fine with other dogs, but she is a real people-loving dog. So, the question will always be … why was she living outdoors in a Blue Island backyard, neglected beyond belief.

She was relinquished by her family to a humane investigator who was tipped off to a dog living in horrible condition in someone’s backyard. When the officer arrived, he took one look at this poor girl who – at the time was missing half her face down to the muscle – and brought her to be cared for by the vets at the Animal Welfare League. 

Sheba has been under veterinary care since July. She has endured half a dozen surgeries to remove her non-functioning eye, and her left ear canal, as well as to repair extensive damage to her face. It is unknown what caused these injuries. She is left with one working eye, and one functioning ear. And, believe me … she gets around just fine, and can still hear the crinkle of a dog treat package from across the room!

And, she is really doing fabulously. She is living as a foster in a vet’s home with her two other dogs. She is the most loving, forgiving dog I have ever met. She harbors no ill-will towards humans even after all the neglect she has suffered. All she wants now is a home where she will be cherished, well-treated, and adored.

Sheba is now finally healthy, spayed, up-to-date on vaccines, heartworm-tested, and micro-chipped. Going forward, she should need no special medical care.

To meet and possibly adopt Sheba, please contact Dr. Barbara Kompare at [email protected] <mailto:[email protected]> or 773-450-1128.

Her adoption fee of $129 benefits the rescued pets of the Animal Welfare League.

To see other pets for adoption, please visit Petraits Pet Photography 

Sheri
Petraits Pet Photography
Photography: PETRAITS™ Pet Photography 
Adoptions: Petraits Pet Photography 
773-777-2891
[email protected]


----------

